# Today is the 4th Thursday in February



## TWHRider (Feb 28, 2013)

that means today is National Chili Day! epper:epper:

 There seems to be a "day" for everything - lol lol

So who eats chili?  How do you fix your chili?  Meat?  Meatless?

One of my top five family favorites is my chili - with meat, a lot of soda crackers and some cheddar cheesenthego:

I can eat cold chili for breakfast just as easy as I can pound down a Western Omelet.

My second favorite chili is Wendy's chili.  It tastes as close to home made, IMO, as anything out there


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2013)

Didn't know it was a holiday, LOL!   It's been ages since we made our own chili.  We'd chop up some onions and sautee them in a frying pan, then add some coarsley ground beef until that was browned.  Then we'd put in some canned tomatoes, canned beans (red or pinto), some garlic (crushed) and some chili powder.  Also like it topped with shredded cheese. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 1, 2013)

Chili is among my favorite foods.( actually, most foods are among my favorites). We have chili quite often. We have some leftover chili in the freezer now which comes in handy whenever I get a craving for it.

There is no such thing as meatless chili. You can make some vegetarian tofu stuff with chili powder in it, but it ain't chili,layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 1, 2013)

We are fans of chile also.  I like it made with finely diced beef or venison, no hamburger..pinto and kidney beans, lots of onion, poblano or jalapeno peppers and spicy chili powder.  It has to be served with cheese and maybe a dollop of sour creme and there has to be a piping hot cast iron pan of cornbread on the side....I usually make a giant crockpot full and freeze most of it.....Don't have any in the freezer right now, but wish I did.  It's cold tonight and it would sure go good.


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 1, 2013)

I use fresh hamburg and sweet sausage from the meat market.  Lots of onion and Hungarian paprika<---that's as hot as I can tolerate unless I want to be up all night - lol lol

Depends on who's making the corn bread but I like the sounds of that ---- or big fat piece of warm french bread slathered in real butter then dipped in the chili bowl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <---I stole that from you, OG.  You find the best emoticons


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 2, 2013)

One of my coworkers is from TX and makes great Chili. He is talking about making a batch for everyone but I don't know if he will. He can't spice it the he (and I) like it because too many people whine.


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 2, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> One of my coworkers is from TX and makes great Chili. He is talking about making a batch for everyone but I don't know if he will. He can't spice it the he (and I) like it because too many people whine.



And I would be one of the Whiners - lol lol lol

I have tried a bazillion times to "adjust" to things hot and spicy but my digestive tract refuses to co-operate with my brain cells.

However, crybaby whiner or not, I would probably tell my digestive tract to just suck it up, if I had the chance to sample some honest-to-goodness Texas Chili.  It would not be the first time I've done that to myself; all the for sake of indulging in some quality/highly spiced foodepper:epper:


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 3, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> One of my coworkers is from TX and makes great Chili. He is talking about making a batch for everyone but I don't know if he will. He can't spice it the he (and I) like it because too many people whine.



I sure wouldn't whine.I might have to add extra chili powder or some Tabasco sauce though.


----------

